
Two-Thirds of Adults Get News from Social Media - whitef0x
http://www.forbes.com/sites/paulfletcher/2016/05/28/two-thirds-of-adults-get-news-from-social-media/?linkId=25050488
======
marcoperaza
Deceptive headline. Second sentence of the article:

> _Two in 10, or 18%, report getting news that way often._

So it sounds like the headline statistic includes anyone who has read even a
single news story they found on social media. That's totally different than
what's implied.

------
CM30
So do many journalists. In some fields, news stories seem to be almost
exclusively based on Tweets, forum posts, Reddit posts and Youtube videos.

I personally still check some news sites from time to time, but yes, the
majority of my news comes from social media sites and internet communities
now.

------
elliotec
I exclusively get my news from social media - most notably HN and Reddit, also
facebook and Twitter. Occasionally a BBC breaking news thing will happen on my
phone which would be the only times I don't get my news from social media.

------
lumberjack
With tradition news sources you often know the bias of the source in advance.
When reading some seemingly informed comment on Facebook/Reddit you don't know
who the entity behind that comment really is.

